# Range Report - CZ 75 Kadet Kit



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Here is my first Range report with the CZ 75 SP01 Tactical w/Kadet Kit 22LR.
The pictures speak for themselves.*


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Jimmy want to see your report but there is nothing there.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry, there was an error in uploading the target images..Here are the target images again with the CZ 75 SP01 TActical w/ 22LR Kadet Kit..The pictures speak dor themselves..So far 200 rd of 22LR and no failure of whatsover.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks good. Freehand, or off of bags?

I have the Kadet kit that I use on a CZ-75B, and it is by far my favorite .22 pistol.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

all of these were free hand except for the 5 yrds..I had my elbow rested on the shelf hard top (I was in a closed range setup).


----------

